# Is crimped hair still in style?



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson just had a bath and partial blow dry... check out all the crimping on his neck and ears!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

CUTE!!!! Sammy get super crimpy when he's wet too.. I love it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If it isn't still in style it will be the new style. Molson looks great crimped.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Soooooooooooooo Sweet!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sadly I woke up today and the crimps disappeared  Only a tiny bit left around his ears.

Welcome back to 2010, Molson!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molson always look great! Crimped or not!  Molly get those to after her baths!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I love the crimps! They are so cute. Winchester's ears get all crimpy too after a bath.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Of my three my Tanner is the only one that crimps and I love it ! - To cute !


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I've actually had SEVERAL people ask me if I crimp Maya's hair around her ears!!!! Seriously????? I do think its adorable though.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Maya's Mom said:


> I've actually had SEVERAL people ask me if I crimp Maya's hair around her ears!!!! Seriously????? I do think its adorable though.


People ask me that too, are they crazy?! I always reply "yeah... uh... we went to an 80's party on the weekend and Molson got dressed up too" to which they reply "really? cool!" :bowl:


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

Really good looking dog.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww. Those are cute pictures! He is a handsome boy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Molson is so handsome. Cocasse also gets the crimps. He had it all over after his first bath and his ears are always crimped which I love.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Molson is really cute


----------

